# Micromax launches Canvas 2 Plus A110Q comes with Quad core CPU and 4.2 and costs 12k



## ZTR (May 22, 2013)

> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Micromax-A110Q-Canvas-2-Plus.jpg​Micromax A110Q Canvas 2 Plus, successor of the A110 Canvas 2 has surfaced on the official Micromax website. It has a 5-inch (480 x 854 pixels) TFT capacitive touch screen IPS display similar to theA110 Canvas 2, but this runs on Android 4.2.1 (Jelly Bean) as rumored and powered by a 1.2 GHz quad-core MediaTek MT6589 processor. Other feaures are similar to the A116 including a 8-megapixel rear camera with dual LED Flash and a 2-megapixel front-facing camera.
> *Micromax A110Q Canvas 2 Plus specifications*
> 
> 
> ...



Good alternative to Q800 although 5 inch might be too big for some...


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Good alternative to Q800 although 5 inch might be too big for some...



Buddy, Xolo Phones are much better then MMX.

If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
If Xolo hai Wife toh MMX Kaam Waali Bai,
If Xolo hai Silky Baal toh MMX Roadside Nai,
If Xolo hai Kunwa toh MMX hai Khai,
If Xolo hai Yahoo toh MMX hai Margaya Aeee


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Buddy, Xolo Phones are much better then MMX.
> 
> If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
> If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
> ...


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Buddy, Xolo Phones are much better then MMX.
> 
> If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
> If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
> ...



LOL, Your comments are always amazing


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Buddy, Xolo Phones are much better then MMX.
> 
> If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
> If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
> ...



My friends had bad experience with Lava, so Id avoid all Indian brands myself..

Can anyone share how good their experience was with Lava warranty ?

Anyways, Xolo q800 and this, price for price comparision xolo wins because of qHD display and possible magnetometer


----------



## sankar (May 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Buddy, Xolo Phones are much better then MMX.
> 
> If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
> If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
> ...



LOL


----------



## bludash (May 25, 2013)

> If Xolo hai Deo toh MMX Body Odor,
> If Xolo hai Talcum toh MMX Carrom Board ka Sasta Powder,
> If Xolo hai Wife toh MMX Kaam Waali Bai,
> If Xolo hai Silky Baal toh MMX Roadside Nai,
> ...


 real killer....


----------

